# Elevating roof advice please



## ourchoir (Dec 30, 2012)

We have decided to bite the bullet and upgrade our VW. We have a hi top but will probably change to elevating roof.
1.Can anyone advise on which type, Side or rear?
2.Any advice on make of roof?
3.Will condensation be a problem?
4.What if you lower them when wet?
5. Best place to browse in the NW?
6. Anywhere on the net I can go for research?
Big decisions to make so many thanks if you can help. J


----------



## donkey too (Dec 30, 2012)

I have used my Bongo with elevating roof for 5 years now. But being a wildcamper I have now decided that I need a high top as they are far less visible. I seem to get more trouble in lay bys etc., from louts as the elevating roof shouts out "there is someone sleeping in here". A hard top is also easier to drive away if it is necessary to do so. This is just my opinion though, other mays see it differently


----------



## CooP (Dec 30, 2012)

1. VW Elevating Roofs, VW T4 and T5 Pop Tops, VW Roof Conversions Specialists | Austops
2. Concept Poptops - Concept VW Poptops & Upholstery
3. VW Camper Conversions Bournemouth Dorset South Coast - überbus - Pop-top Roofs
4. PopTop
5. VW Campervan Roof Conversions, VW Pop Tops, Campervan Roof Kits
6. Pop Top Roofs


----------



## outtolunch (Dec 30, 2012)

my experience is with a solid side pop top on a Holdsworthy conversion which does not seem to be an available option these days ( cost I suspect ) and they are an excellent top and are a far better insulator than the fabric tops only time I had a condensation problem was when in a storm on top of the North York Moors I had the grill on for some heat and condensation formed on the hinges. No problem putting it down in the rain as long as it was going up again at the end of the journey.
like this one


----------



## metcalfs (Dec 30, 2012)

*Reimo*



ourchoir said:


> We have decided to bite the bullet and upgrade our VW. We have a hi top but will probably change to elevating roof.
> 1.Can anyone advise on which type, Side or rear?
> 2.Any advice on make of roof?
> 3.Will condensation be a problem?
> ...



Hi we have a transporter conversion with Reimo front elevating roof, personally I think it is a better look than the side opening one. They are good but you have to remember that it is basically a tent with a hard roof. It can be noisy when driving on poor road surfaces as it flexes and it does let any heat out on cold evenings. We have found for insulation and sound proofing its good to sleep with the roof down this also makes you less conspicuous when wild camping, obviously not practical if you wish to use the upper bed though. Care is also necessary when closing the roof as the material can get trapped in the hinges and linkages. Closing slowly with the side door open allows the air to escape from the van and therefore stops the tent ballooning. If the tent is wet when leaving we simply open it as soon as the weather improves. Condensation has not been a problem as it all collects on the cab windows.
Hope this helps


----------



## oldish hippy (Dec 30, 2012)

i have pop top not vw but rarely use it as it can be a nuisance just to pop up for night and if it get windy the then it ratlles in the wind and is a lot colder


----------



## ourchoir (Dec 31, 2012)

Lots to think about here so thank you all for your comments. So many different types of roof! We hadn't thought about wind noise and rattles being a factor so that's one to think about. I guess you just put it down if the weather gets that bad. By upgrade I meant that we are going to sell/trade in Phyllis (I hope she didn't hear that) and she is a day and holiday vehicle so that's why we think we should have an elevating roof. Got to get it right though.


----------



## outtolunch (Dec 31, 2012)

found a solid side roof model was made up until 2003 with the Autosleeper Trooper any more recent and I think it will have to be a canvas side

VW T4 Autosleeper Trooper


----------



## Viktor (Dec 31, 2012)

Reimo seem to be the best quality pop top roof.  When deployed the van is colder as mentioned because of the canvas sides and of course more noise get in and out.  If wet you can keep it closed for a max of three days but always open to dry when possible and stationary.  A webasto blown air heather or similar solves any heating and condensation problem and I would consider it a necessity with a pop roof.  Personally I prefer the roof opens front or back as if the wind just happens to hit head on there is less 'sail' space to cause damage.

For stealth camping the lower roof lines make it less noticable and I've found I can park almost anywhere that has 24 hour access from a supermarket car park to a quiet private street and it looks just like any other parked vehicle.


----------



## scampa (Dec 31, 2012)

This is probably a good time of the year to buy one, as I've heard that many elevating roofs will be going up in the Spring!!


----------



## Go wild (Dec 31, 2012)

Side elevating roofs for a grand, good write ups too 
-http://www.westdubs.co.uk/


----------

